

Why I'm thankful Moz didn't move to the Bay Area - calbucci
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/thankful-moz-move-bay-area/

======
jasonlgrimes
Moz is one of many companies in Seattle making some noise while doing it with
the transparency; we don't traditionally see in startups. Rand is a heck of a
thought leader on Inbound/SEO/Speaking and they are poised to do some big
things. Thanks for staying.

